# Maine



## SouthernPine85 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for land to purchase in Maine, preferably 15+ acres. I'm looking for wooded property with water on it in the form of a small creek/stream. I'd prefer the Bangor area or northward, though I'd consider southern Maine. I do plan to build a small home on the property and it'll be used as a long term getaway during the fall and winter. As far as cost of the land itself, I'd like to spend up to $300k. 

I do need broadband Internet access. It can be in the form of DSL, but a dedicated line from a local telecom provider would be great as well. Any tips or suggestions on areas that I should look at? Internet sites with land pictures/descriptions would be great as well.

Thanks


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Outside chance I may be relocating to Bangor area too, so I have been sniffing around properties.

One of the places I looked was in the real estate section of Bangor newspaper. There weren't very many listings but I believe that was where I saw a farm for just under 300K. It was 100 acres, farmhouse that didn't look in too bad of shape and several out buildings. I don't remember the town name but it was about 45 minutes south of Bangor just off I-95.

More than I want and too far from Bangor but it might be what you're looking for. 

If it interests you and you can't find it, let me know. It might have been on one of those real estate search websites where I saw it and I might be able to locate it again.

My general impression is 300K would buy a good size piece of land up there.


----------



## LindaLK (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone, 

Southernpines, I use this web~site all of the time.
Just choose the state and what options you are looking for. You can also choose to have them automatically send you new listings, as they become available. Good luck!

http://www.unitedcountry.com

Have a good day!



Hugs,
Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

We have our house in northern Maine for sale. I have posted here before, but since you are all asking about Maine I will share the info again. As far as internet-we were assured by Hughes Net that they could supply high speed internet.
We are about 1 1/2 hrs north of Bangor. 
Here are links to our listing on LandAndFarm and to a photobucket account set up with additional pictures.


http://landandfarm.com/lf/asp/full_new.asp?id=148428

http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo340/NorhternMaineFarmHouse/


----------

